# Hoyt centershot and walk back tuning ?



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

I recently went from a drop away to a wb on my turbohawk. I had my local shop install the wb and paper tune it. When I got home I noticed the centershot was pretty close to my riser (I didn't actually measure, but couldn't have been more than 1/2" from my riser). But I went ahead and walk back tuned from 5-40 yards and it was great, got a straight line, I didn't have to move my rest at all. 
Now, my manual states the centershot should be around 13/16" (can't remember now if it said 13/16 or 11/16), so I got curious and moved my rest. I then did another walk back tune, and again got a straight line, no rest adjustments were needed. 

Can somebody explain to me how that works? It doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Can't explain that one, why did you take the drop away off? I have been having issues with mine on my Turbohawk and just replaced the strings and retimed (I'm hoping it was the last strings causing tuning issues). How does the bow paper tune? It does say 13/16th


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

First of all, why in the world would you swap out a drop away for a WB?! Not that there's anything wrong with the WB but if your having tuning issues a parts change probably isn't the answer unless something is broken. Second, you should be doing your walk-back from minimally 40 yds to at least 60 yds. Not 5 yds to 40 yds. Beyond 40 yds is where you'll start seeing if l/r adjustments are needed to your center shot.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

I took the trophy taker drop away off because it was starting to bind and I was getting tired of the loud smack it made after every shot. It was a good rest until then, but figured I'd try something different for hunting. Having my arrow flop around when grabbing my bow, or while letting down was an issue as well.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

rraming said:


> Can't explain that one, why did you take the drop away off? I have been having issues with mine on my Turbohawk and just replaced the strings and retimed (I'm hoping it was the last strings causing tuning issues). How does the bow paper tune? It does say 13/16th


When the shop installed it he said it paper tuned a bullet hole. I haven't had it paper tuned since I moved it.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

BowKil said:


> First of all, why in the world would you swap out a drop away for a WB?! Not that there's anything wrong with the WB but if your having tuning issues a parts change probably isn't the answer unless something is broken. Second, you should be doing your walk-back from minimally 40 yds to at least 60 yds. Not 5 yds to 40 yds. Beyond 40 yds is where you'll start seeing if l/r adjustments are needed to your center shot.


I did not know that. Looks like I'll have to try again.


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't have an immediate explantion as to why a rest movement resulted in a vertical line...but am betting you had to change your sights!! Overall its an example why the walkback tune is "relative" and not necessarily the holy grail itself. That said....it seems there is alot of confidence put in the fact that the shop tuned the bow to a bullet hole...which is probably true. Its also irrelevant....a bow shop generally cannot "tune" your bow especially if you're not shooting it. Its something that is customer specific...your bow can only tune to you...a shop cannot do that regardless of how good they might be. You may wish to try and paper tune it yourself..what does it say?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

BowKil said:


> Second, you should be doing your walk-back from minimally 40 yds to at least 60 yds. Not 5 yds to 40 yds. Beyond 40 yds is where you'll start seeing if l/r adjustments are needed to your center shot.


no thats not true, you can get a good walkback from 40, not everyone can even make 60yd shots to tell if their good or not anyways. Nuts&Bolts does a modified from 1 to 10 yards and can do as good as some people that use out to 50 yards.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bd_slim said:


> When the shop installed it he said it paper tuned a bullet hole. I haven't had it paper tuned since I moved it.


someone torquing a bow vs someone not can be the difference of one with good paper and other not. you should tune your own bow as your the one holding it.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

nomad11 said:


> I don't have an immediate explantion as to why a rest movement resulted in a vertical line...but am betting you had to change your sights!! Overall its an example why the walkback tune is "relative" and not necessarily the holy grail itself. That said....it seems there is alot of confidence put in the fact that the shop tuned the bow to a bullet hole...which is probably true. Its also irrelevant....a bow shop generally cannot "tune" your bow especially if you're not shooting it. Its something that is customer specific...your bow can only tune to you...a shop cannot do that regardless of how good they might be. You may wish to try and paper tune it yourself..what does it say?


I don't get it either. And yes, I did have to move my sight. I had to move it after the shop paper tuned it, as it was quite a bit off from where my drop away was. Then when I decided to move the wb to where my drop away was, where hoyt says centershot is, I had to move my sight again.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

I went to see a fellow member today, twiztd1, who was kind enough to help me out. He not only adjusted my dl to where it should be (string stretch), but also helped me set the rest up. We paper tuned it, and found that I had some torque issues, but before I left we got it all figured out. I have yet to do any shooting with it, but thats on the table for tomorrow. So I'd like to give a big thanks to twiztd1, I appreciate it more than he knows. It was well worth the 6 hrs of driving round trip (construction, what a bummer). Its a good feeling when you can be confident in your equipment, which I now am. The only thing I would take back from my time with him, is him letting me shoot through his chrono. Talk about bad news! Sucks being a little guy! I forgot to ask him his thoughts on the walk back tuning I did though, so still nothing new on that.


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> no thats not true, you can get a good walkback from 40, not everyone can even make 60yd shots to tell if their good or not anyways. Nuts&Bolts does a modified from 1 to 10 yards and can do as good as some people that use out to 50 yards.


Regardless, even though I'm new at this, I'd think that moving the rest 3/8" would affect a walk back, whether from 5-40, or 40-60. Still doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

BowKil said:


> First of all, why in the world would you swap out a drop away for a WB?! Not that there's anything wrong with the WB but if your having tuning issues a parts change probably isn't the answer unless something is broken. Second, you should be doing your walk-back from minimally 40 yds to at least 60 yds. Not 5 yds to 40 yds. Beyond 40 yds is where you'll start seeing if l/r adjustments are needed to your center shot.


I did the same thing and at this point I don't believe a drop away (Trophy Taker) will tune on this bow - Trophy Tkaer tech guy is still working with me but I have huge hours into this and it will only tune with feathers - did string change, timing etc.. something else with the bow (maybe just this bow)


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

dwagoner said:


> no thats not true, you can get a good walkback from 40, not everyone can even make 60yd shots to tell if their good or not anyways. Nuts&Bolts does a modified from 1 to 10 yards and can do as good as some people that use out to 50 yards.


That's why I said _'minimally 40 yards'_. So it is true. Now, if you have the ability to be relatively accurate beyond 40 yds., then getting it dialed in at 60 is even better. I understand your point though......


----------



## bd_slim (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't have the room to shoot 60 yards, my max would be 45 yards. How would I walk back tune then?


----------

